# Ed Parker vs Nick Cerio



## Devin_Ken Ryu Kenpo (Mar 5, 2006)

Which system do you think is better and why? 

I study under a system thats mixes them, and others together, but I tend to favor Don Rodrigueses, and Nick Cerios kenpo's more than Ed Parkers, but thats just me. --i dont know why i brought up don rodigues but whatever--


----------



## dianhsuhe (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow-  Good luck with this one...

To be honest it sounds like a troll to me-


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 6, 2006)

I would say that neither is better than the other. Both have very strong points, as well as weak points. Personally, I think a meshing of the two styles is the best. They compliment each other very well!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 6, 2006)

Even Professor Cerio said you can't pit Kenpo styles against each other....

Each has it's own unique pros and cons.


----------



## Brian Jones (Mar 6, 2006)

The word "best" is pretty subjecitve.  It all depends on your opinion.  It also depends on what you are tyring to get out of the art, the quality of instruction and how hard you are willing to work.  
     Besides, best at what? Slef defense, weapons kata etc?
    Personally I don't think blending two arts into one (Cerio and Parker for instance) is a good idea.  Principels gernally are left out.  And the arts were intended to be comprehensive on their own. I think cross training is good, but blending can leave a lot to be desired.

Brian Jones


----------



## Danjo (Mar 6, 2006)

Cerio and Parker each had respect for the other. No need to ask "which is best" IMO


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 7, 2006)

Train with one style long enough, and you will learn the others.  No one art is better than another.  Some have their disadvantages, but make up in other areas.  The other part to take into consideration, is not all martial artist train for self-defense, but self-fulfillment.  Ex.  Tai Chi is just as valuable of an art, but to the common eye does not look dangerous.  I had a 110 lb. Man show mw otherwise.  I have learned more from martial artists form other styles over my 17+ years of martial arts training.  It makes us think outside the box.

So which is better? All of them!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Mar 8, 2006)

stickarts.com said:
			
		

> Train with one style long enough, and you will learn the others. No one art is better than another. Some have their disadvantages, but make up in other areas. The other part to take into consideration, is not all martial artist train for self-defense, but self-fulfillment. Ex. Tai Chi is just as valuable of an art, but to the common eye does not look dangerous. I had a 110 lb. Man show mw otherwise. I have learned more from martial artists form other styles over my 17+ years of martial arts training. It makes us think outside the box.
> 
> So which is better? All of them!


 
All roads lead to rome!  Some just take longer than others...


----------

